# Plus de recopie video AirPlay sous Mountain Lion



## rgmd (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

après installation de LION MOUTAIN, pas de soucis sauf que je n'ai pas le logo AIRPLAY dans le bandeau haut pour activer la recopie video AIRPLAY.

Pourtant les versions sont conformes aux spécifications (MBA mi-2011 OS x 10.8, apple tv 2 v4.2.2.

Dans les préférences systèmes, logo "Moniteurs", il y a l'option "recopie airplay video" mais il s'affiche : "aucun périphérique détecté", pourtant l'apple TV est pourtant dispo. via itunes.

quelqu'un a t-il une config. qui fonctionne sous LM ?

merci


----------



## Makayabu (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé à Mountain Lion il y a quelques jours. Tout allait pour le mieux jusqu'à aujourd'hui: L'AirPlay ne fonctionne plus. L'icône apparait bien sur mon bureau mais les images n'apparaissent plus sur ma télé. Pourtant, tout fonctionne très bien avec mon iPhone 4. Mais ça aurait été plus pratique d'avoir mon écran d'ordi sur la télé en AirPlay, comme ces derniers temps. 
J'ai juste téléchargé la dernière mise à jour de Mountain lion ce soir, et depuis je n'ai plus d'Airplay.

quelqu'un aurait une idée?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Août 2012)

+1

Chez moi l'appletv est reconnu par itunes pour la musique sans aucun pb.... parcontre aucun logo airplay dans la barre des menus pour la recopie video...

Qu'elle version d'OS faut-il pour l'appletv?


----------



## Dolphyn31 (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Concernant la Recopie Vidéo Airplay, il faut que votre Mac soit dans cette liste :

iMac (mi-2011).
Mac mini (mi-2011).
MacBook Air (mi-2011).
MacBook Pro (début 2011)

Autrement, cela ne fonctionnera pas


----------



## a.ferna4 (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
moi mon problème est le suivant:
(mba fin 2011 et appletv2)  
Dans les préférences systèmes, logo "Moniteurs", il y a l'option "recopie airplay video" mais il s'affiche : "aucun périphérique détecté"

Ma question est la suivante: faut-il un appletv3 pour que cela fonctionne ou bien avec appletv2 c'est suffisant? Si c'est le cas que doit-on faire?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## a.ferna4 (5 Août 2012)

Salut, problème résolu après avoir fait la dernière mise à jour de l'apple tv 2.
Tout fonctionne parfaitement.
A+


----------



## Bubblefreddo (7 Août 2012)

Encore une aberration d'Apple! pourquoi mon imac mi2010 n'est pas compatible avec la recopie video? est-il déjà trop vétuste ou est-ce une décision politique interne d'Apple? y'en à marre d'avoir des machines de 2 ans non compatibles avec le nouvel OS!

PS: @Dolphyn31, merci pour l'info


----------



## gluzy (14 Août 2012)

Il y aurai pas une solution pour remédier à ce problème comme, par exemple, un log qui permettrait d'activer Airplay sans pour autant avoir un mac de la bonne année ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Août 2012)

Ça doit peut être exister, mais il faudrait savoir bidouiller...


----------



## gluzy (14 Août 2012)

Sur les sites US, ils disent que ça demande beaucoup de CPU (ram ?) et qu'il faudrait avoir une connexion hyper puissante car ceux de 2011 sont équipé d'un dispositif qui permet de compresser la vidéo avant de l'envoyé, enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris : http://www.cultofmac.com/178460/the...e-airplay-mirroring-in-mountain-lion-feature/


----------



## 1.1.1 (23 Août 2012)

à titre de comparaison mon iphone 4 (de 2010) avec air server envoi de video sur apple tv 2 mais mon mcp de fin 2010 ne le fait pas.
ça ressemble à du SIRI.

Marketing qd tu nous tiens...


----------

